

Show HN: Vetted – A news reader that's not an endless news feed - ddeparolesa
http://www.vettedforyou.com

======
ddeparolesa
Founder here and longtime HN reader. Happy to finally share my work with you.
Vetted for iPhone is a fun way to catch up with what's important in the world.
Download here: [https://appsto.re/i6L27nQ](https://appsto.re/i6L27nQ)

\- swipe through the days major headlines from high quality (vetted)
publishers just like you would scan frontpages on a newsstand

\- do it with minimal to no UI

\- have a sense of completion when you're done. this is NOT an endless feed

Happy to hear any constructive feedback. Looking forward to improving and
iterating.

~~~
herah
I know someone who will love this A LOT when it comes to Android! Thanks for
sharing.

------
kolev
Another case of iPhone-first? Not even an email collection for a planned
Android version? Thanks, but no thanks!

~~~
ddeparolesa
Android version is actively in the works. Email capture added. Thanks!

~~~
kolev
Thank you!

